# Artifact Tester Sensitivity!



## ikjadoon (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi; which "notch" do you guys set it for? About the middle? Is it bad to lower the sensitivity when testing the stability of an overclock?

Does ATI Tool give false alarms? Sometimes, it "sees" artifacts and I don't. No dots or anything, but it beeps like mad.

I'm thinking the middle notch is best, right?

Thanks!

~Ibrahim~

P.S. 8800GTS 640MB, so I don't think the Catalyst bug applies.

P.P.S. I noticed the Wiki (I do search!); I'm just kind of polling around to see what other people use.


----------



## Duxx (Mar 27, 2008)

Im confused about this "notch" terminology?  List your specs under User CP so we can see what you are working with.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 27, 2008)

Well, what are you first testing? Card and stuff like that. whenever you oc with ati tool, you should all ways use the 3d fur that is built in. If the oc is wrong, then it won't work and probably just lock up and reset the clocks for ya. 
Just let us know more about your system. I know nothing but it beeps mad. If I was a dick I'd say something allong the lines of turning it off. See where Im getting at?


----------



## ikjadoon (Mar 27, 2008)

Ah, sorry. I forgot that I haven't made a sig for this site. Here are my specs:

Core 2 Duo E6600 @ ~3.5GHz
ASUS P5N-E SLI
2GB of DDR2-770
XFX 8800GTS 640MB
Seagate 320GB
LITE-ON 20X
CM Stacker 830
Enermax 620W
Vista Ultimate 64-bit SP1
6x120mm fans (4 in the side, about where the card is)

Fan speed is set to 85% at all times. Here is what my clocks are at:







I am using the furry cube that spins (well, not when testing, but...). When you go the settings tab in ATI Tool and then select Artifact Testing, there is a slider at the bottom that it set at certain notches. Where should mine be? 

The reason I ask is that on the highest sensitivity (thus lower overclock), it beeps every few seconds, but I see NO artifacting. Here is a picture of the slider:






hth

~Ibrahim~


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 27, 2008)

in settings, I say put the slider bar for artifact scanning right in the middle.

setting it higher usually guarantees ATItool will artifact before any game or test will.

setting it in the middle will allow for a nice OC and will be very close to game/test stability!

Setting it the lowest setting usually allows for a higher OC , but usually will artifact in testing/games!


----------



## Silverel (Mar 27, 2008)

Usually two different things.

1. Keep bumping it higher until you can see artifacts, then bump it down 10% and stability test.
2. Keep bumping it higher until your temp gets too high.

After doing these two things, test with a handful of actual games to make sure the artifacts you don't see in the cube show up in your games. It's all a matter of personal preference with IQ, and stability/temps.

There is no standard...


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 27, 2008)

It could be that you hit your wall for ocing the card. I would rather use Rivatuner with the new cards. ATI tool wasn't good with the 3870's and had the same problem now with my 8800gt 1gb. But thats only for the fact that w1zz isn't getting the help he needs to fix everything. I just think that your at your max oc.


----------



## ikjadoon (Mar 27, 2008)

OK. I just tried those above settings; no go at medium slider. Weird; they worked a few days ago. :?

I know for certain 621MHz/1458MHz/810MHz is good. I hit about 72C on load and about 49C on idle. 

So I'm at the wall? Only weird thing is that 648MHz worked a few days ago, but now it doesn't... Is it safe to try it again?

~Ibrahim~

P.S. Bad thing about the 10%: no go with the 8800s. You can only overclock in steps. I can either have it at 621MHz or 648MHz.


----------



## ikjadoon (Mar 27, 2008)

Middle slider is it then? Just like in the image posted above? I mean, I have *NEVER* seen artifacts in games or 3DMark '06. 

~Ibrahim~


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 27, 2008)

How long have you been using the card? I'm thinking it might need a good spray of canned air if it worked right a few days ago? Dust now getting into the fan and not allowing it to push like it wants.


----------



## ikjadoon (Mar 27, 2008)

I know for a fact that 648MHz/1512MHz/792MHz works for over 12+ hours. But, for some reason, I can NEVER get it there again. 

I've had the card, oh about a year. I've done, uh, one cleaning. I think I'm due for another, possibly? I think I'll actually remove the heatsink this time and give it good clean. 

~Ibrahim~


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 27, 2008)

Yeah, I think its due for a full check up. Its best for both your GPU and CPU to clean it every so often. The paste can dry up and be a pain when ocing.


----------



## ikjadoon (Mar 27, 2008)

I don't know why I didn't think of it earlier; thanks a ton, guys.  

I knew I couldn't be mad, 

~Ibrahim~


----------

